# 922 Home Media format specifications



## NCRonB (Feb 11, 2011)

Does anyone know what music, video and photo formats are officially supported by the home media (DLNA) feature on the 922?

I've only been able to get it to play certain MPEG-2 video files and MP3 music files. I haven't had any luck getting the 922 to even show my AAC music files or any other video formats in the list, so I don't know if it can actually play them or not. JPEG photos work fine; I haven't tried any other photo formats.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I haven't done much video streaming so I can't say there...

I think MP3 might be all that is supported, but I actually don't have music in any other format to try.


----------

